# What colour pigeon is this??



## zeeshanqamar (Apr 15, 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Can anyone tell me if that shade on the wings on the pigeon is brown or golden :s (cant seem to figure it out myself). In addition if i cross these two together since one is a cock and other is a hen, what would be the result in the chicks. Would they come like there parents or would they come all golden or black?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Those are black laced satinettes. The frill stencil gene gives the pattern a white-pink-brown color. Mating them together will give you babies that look like the parents, probably with better, whiter lacing.


----------



## zeeshanqamar (Apr 15, 2011)

hmm the parents are normal satinette and black laced satinette, so if i mate these two together there are chances of it giving black and normal satinette?


----------



## zeeshanqamar (Apr 15, 2011)

btw the father was the black satinette and the mother was the normal satinette


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

What do you mean by normal Satinette? Was the black Satinette completely black or a black saddle. Was it laced, or not?


----------



## zeeshanqamar (Apr 15, 2011)

URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/683/5xbm1scatc072ncadqzubcc.jpg/][IMG=http://img683.imageshack.us/img683/3122/5xbm1scatc072ncadqzubcc.th.jpg][/IMG][/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Mother hen

[IMG=http://img855.imageshack.us/img855/7459/s03o5vcaep6xulcawmiaadc.th.jpg][/IMG]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Father cock

So what im saying is the result that i got from mating these two is shown above. But the shade of brown goldenish these offsprings got on there wings is not what im looking for. I there chicks to be pure black laced satinettes. 

If i cross the goldenish looking chcikcs together what would i get?


----------



## zeeshanqamar (Apr 15, 2011)

URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/21/5xbm1scatc072ncadqzubcc.jpg/]







[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Mother hen



Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Father cock

So what im saying is the result that i got from mating these two is shown above. But the shade of brown goldenish these offsprings got on there wings is not what im looking for. I what there chicks to be pure black laced satinettes. 

If i cross the goldenish looking chcikcs together what would i get?

someone told me take the cock offspring and cross it back to his mother hen and youll get black laced satinttees?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Either mate the babies together or back to dad. That's what I would do. You'll always want to mate the better looking laced birds to each other.


----------

